# MCQ Books for First Year MBBS Exam



## iamscrewed

Hi. I will be appearing for my first year mbbs exam this october and wanted to know if there are any good mcq books i could practise questions from. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## hades

guyton and hall physiology review. it is written by john e hall himself and logic of answers is also explained.


----------



## abdullah-khan

*In MBBS, Don't Use MCQ Books*



iamscrewed said:


> Hi. I will be appearing for my first year mbbs exam this october and wanted to know if there are any good mcq books i could practise questions from. Any help will be appreciated


Dear brother, MBBS is far more broad field of studies than your previous classes (F.Sc, etc). Here, you should prepare all the things from your text books. MCQ books are not available, or not useful, if there is any.


----------

